
Improving privacy without breaking the web - Garbage
https://blog.mozilla.org/data/2018/01/26/improving-privacy-without-breaking-the-web/
======
phoneboy
I wish they stopped worrying about Google's and Facebook's possibility to
profit of my data. Although I like f-fox, we do need a new alternative that
support our privacy rights.

